# Cute halloween song for kids



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

I got this a year or so ago, and was given free from the website, so I have no problem letting people have it. It was a free song last year or the year before from this site:

Super Simple Songs - Easy English songs for kids.


Just right click the link below and (Save file as) download and Enjoy!

http://home.comcast.net/~elokens/Knock Knock Trick or Treat.mp3



Lyrics:

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a ghost. I'm a little ghost.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a ghost. I'm a little ghost.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a cowboy. I'm a little cowboy.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a cowboy. I'm a little cowboy.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a witch. I'm a little witch.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a witch. I'm a little witch.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a monster. I'm a little monster.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a monster. I'm a little monster.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a ballerina. A little ballerina.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a ballerina. A little ballerina.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a pirate. I'm a little pirate.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Who are you?
I'm a pirate. I'm a little pirate.

Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Happy Halloween. Happy Halloween.
Knock knock. Trick or treat?
Happy Halloween. Happy Halloween.


----------

